# Question re/ Hydraulic fluid for airless sprayer



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Please don't tell any body else---I use brake fluid in both of mine.--:whistling2:


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Please don't tell any body else---I use brake fluid in both of mine.--:whistling2:


!!!!!!!!


----------



## paulfr (Apr 30, 2011)

*Brake fluid!!*

Brake fluid!!!!! I say ah BRAKE FLUID!!!!

What a great idea. Any particular DOT type or grade. I googled and Autozone has 1 gal DOT3 for $16. That's 36% less than Graco. Guess I'll use this. Thanks for the great tip. BTW how long have you been using brake fluid in your sprayers? Just checkin :^)

paulfr


----------



## kennyb (May 3, 2011)

Paulfr,you can use any HD46 hydraulic fluid and be safe.Good luck on getting the beast going !:thumbsup:


----------



## mustangmike3789 (Apr 10, 2011)

yep, i use hydraulic or ATF fluid.


----------

